# Fantasy Flyover



## ClayO (Feb 13, 2022)

I appreciate the Super Bowl organizers celebrating the 75th anniversary of the Air Force. I do. However, their choice of aircraft left big gaps in the planes they could have honored - like the entire Korean and Vietnam wars, for instance (unless they were claiming the P-51 was an F-51). 

So let's hear it: what's your choice for the USAF planes to make up a flyover? (Ignore whether there are any examples flying or not. This is pure fantasy.) They just needed to be active some time from 1947 to the present. I'll start: mine would be: P-80; F-86; B-52; F-16; F-117 and F-35. That gets the beginning, modern day and an iconic airplane from each era in between. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2022)

The Super Bowl organizers do not choose the aircraft. The USAF does, and they chose the current Heritage Flight.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 14, 2022)

ClayO said:


> So let's hear it: what's your choice for the USAF planes to make up a flyover?



Being a token non-American, I guess it doesn't mean the same and I have to go with what I know. One thing's for sure, the B-57 has to be in there if I were running it, and the Big Buff, Viper, F-22, F-4, F-15, A-1, F-86, B-1, F-80, C-47, C-130, B-26...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 14, 2022)

Let's have the SkyTypers(?) do some skywriting with their T-6s as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 14, 2022)

We could go on about the absence of a B-36, Spad S.XIII, A-1D, P-47 and so on.

It was the USAF that put together the heritage flight...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Feb 14, 2022)

I read somewhere that the planes were supposed to represent the four generations of Fighter/Attack aircraft in the inventory. The P-51 was probably chosen because it was based locally and flown by the most experienced of the Heritage Flight pilots, Steve Hinton. Mr. Hinton announced that this would be his final Heritage flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2022)

Dash119 said:


> I read somewhere that the planes were supposed to represent the four generations of Fighter/Attack aircraft in the inventory. The P-51 was probably chosen because it was based locally and flown by the most experienced of the Heritage Flight pilots, Steve Hinton. Mr. Hinton announced that this would be his final Heritage flight.



The Heritage Flight that was used is a traveling team that goes to airshows around the country during the upcoming season. They may have a different pilot and P-51, but it will be the same aircraft types.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Feb 14, 2022)

I have seen multiple Heritage Flights, and this is the first one I have seen with more than one type of current platform. There are individual Demonstration Teams for each type, but I don't think they normally travel together. Most commonly I believe, it is a two ship formation, one current type and one type from the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Feb 14, 2022)

At the Reno Air Races this past September, it was the same P-51 and pilot paired with an F-35 from the F-35 Flight Demonstration Team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2022)

Dash119 said:


> I have seen multiple Heritage Flights, and this is the first one I have seen with more than one type of current platform. There are individual Demonstration Teams for each type, but I don't think they normally travel together. Most commonly I believe, it is a two ship formation, one current type and one type from the past.



I understand. Usually you are correct that they are a two ship. This is for upcoming season. At least so it was explained to me in a work email.


----------



## Dash119 (Feb 14, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I understand. Usually you are correct that they are a two ship. This is for upcoming season. I have a connection to one of these aircraft…


To be fair, you are correct too, not all the flights are two ship or involve a single type in the current inventory. However, I do think this was the first time that four current types have flown together in one of these flights. I also have a connection to one of the aircraft...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2022)

Dash119 said:


> To be fair, you are correct too, not all the flights are two ship or involve a single type in the current inventory. However, I do think this was the first time that four current types have flown together in one of these flights. I also have a connection to one of the aircraft...



It is the first time, but not the last…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Feb 14, 2022)

Yeah, I guess for the 75th Anniversary you need to up your game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 14, 2022)

The USAF Heritage Flight did this special one for the RAF celebrating 100 years in 2018.





1507 Flying Legends USAF Heritage Flight

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

